# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  1 qershori, Dita e Fëmijëve: Ndal dhunës në familje

## Albo

*1 Qershori  apel për të drejta e fëmijëve dhe për ti thënë ndal dhunës në familje*

Marieta Zaçe*

1 Qershori i këtij viti përkoi, veç festimit të Ditës Ndërkombëtare të Fëmijëve, edhe me hyrjen në fuqi të një ligji i cili, ndër të tjera, ka në themel të tij mbrojtjen e të drejtave të fëmijëve, veçanërisht ndaj akteve të dhunës. Ligji Për masa ndaj dhunës në marrëdhëniet familjare, rezultat i nismës qytetare, ishte domosdoshmëri për shoqërinë dhe familjen shqiptare, e cila çdo ditë po vuan nga fenomene të dhunës brenda saj, çka paraqet një rrezik real për edukimin dhe formimin veçanërisht të fëmijëve. Ligji është i një rëndësie të veçantë dhe siguron mbrojtjen e familjes, me të gjithë aktorët që përfshihen në të, gratë, fëmijët, të moshuarit, duke caktuar detyra dhe përgjegjësi edhe për vetë strukturat shtetërore.
Prandaj është shumë e rëndësishme që shoqëria shqiptare, bashkë me emancipimin e saj, të synojë nëpërmjet anëtarëve të saj të civilizojë familjen si njësinë bazë të shoqërisë dhe të një shteti. Duke respektuar nënën, gruan, motrën, vajzën, fëmijën, të moshuarin, të paaftin është respektuar pjesa më e madhe e popullsisë, duke u krijuar atyre mundësitë dhe shanset për të kontribuar jo vetëm brenda familjes, por edhe në shoqëri.
Dhuna në familje i prek të gjithë, por sigurisht më shumë më të pambrojturit dhe më të dobëtit, femrën dhe fëmijët.

Problemet në familje dhe barazia gjinore
Kur çështja e barazisë gjinore nuk arrin të trajtohet në dimensionin e duhur, kjo do të thotë se rreth 50% e popullsisë rrezikon të mos përfitojë plotësisht nga përparimi i arritur nëpërmjet gjithë përpjekjeve të tjera për reformat shoqërore, politike dhe ekonomike.
Historikisht, shoqëria ka përcaktuar dhe ju ka përcjellë si femrave dhe meshkujve role dhe status të caktuar në familje dhe shoqëri. Ky status ka qenë dhe vazhdon të jetë mjaft i debatueshëm dhe në ndryshim të përhershëm.
Në kushtet e një shoqërie të ekonomisë së tregut të lirë dhe të hapur, ku sfera e shërbimeve po rritet intensivisht, po rezulton që këto shërbime po adresohen kryesisht tek femrat dhe ndërkohë që procese si lidershipi dhe menaxhimi më shumë po adresohet tek meshkujt, pavarësisht se edhe shumë gra po tregojnë vlera të pakontestueshme në këtë fushë.
Trajtimi i statusit që shoqëria i jep si njërës dhe tjetrës gjini shpesh është i lidhur me kuptimin që ka ajo për përkatësinë gjinore, identitetin dhe rolet sociale gjinore që priren të marrin vetë vajzat apo gratë dhe, së fundi, atë që shoqëria priret të na adresojë neve.
Gratë dhe vajzat duhet të kenë mundësi të jetojnë të lira, të barabarta dhe të pavarura. Duke njohur faktin që roli i grave është esencial në proceset demokratike për reformimin, përtëritjen si dhe modernizimin e shoqërisë, është e domosdoshme që edhe kjo pjesë e shoqërisë të jetë më e involvuar në të gjitha fushat dhe nivelet e përfaqësimit. Në këtë mënyrë ne i japim kësaj pjese të shoqërisë shanse të barabarta po njëherazi respektojmë realisht edhe të drejtat e tyre.
Për të realizuar këto synime sa ambicioze po aq edhe të domosdoshme për vetë vajzat dhe gratë, për familjen shqiptare, për shoqërinë dhe shtetin shqiptar kërkohet një angazhim dhe pjesëmarrje më e madhe e të gjithë aktorëve. Por mbi të gjitha, kjo përgjegjësi i obligon të gjitha institucionet shtetërore, publike e private për të zbatuar me drejtësi e seriozitet të gjitha kodet apo ligjet të cilat lidhen me respektimin e të drejtave të vajzave dhe grave në familje, në vendin e punës apo edhe në shoqëri.
Ndërsa në vendin e punës apo edhe në shoqëri të gjitha veprimet e mosveprimet janë më të dukshme dhe të prekshme, sepse zbatimi i ligjit varet thjesht nga vullneti pozitiv i drejtuesit apo zbatuesve të tij, pa neglizhuar aspak rolin e individit të cënuar, respektimi i të drejtave të vajzave dhe grave brenda familjes mbetet të jetë edhe më i vështirë.
Kjo e fundit, edhe për një arsye tjetër, sepse ndërsa për të parën janë rregulla unike dhe të njëjta për të gjitha, brenda familjeve të ndryshme funksionojnë rregulla të pashkruara, por që zbatohen duke u trashëguar brez pas brezi dhe që ndryshimet pozitive rezultojnë që të jenë shumë të ngadalshme.
Këto sjellje dhe qëndrime ndaj vajzave dhe grave, ndaj të drejtave të tyre janë të kondicionuara me një sërë faktorësh të lidhur me traditat historike- kulturore dhe social-ekonomike të trevave dhe familjeve po aq edhe nga mundësitë apo përpjekjet që ato vetë bëjnë në rrugën e zhvillimit dhe të përparimit.
Megjithatë si mundësitë ashtu edhe atributet sociale ndikojnë në krijimin e marrëdhënieve të ndërtuara gjatë procesit të socializimit, por edhe në këtë rast ato mund të orientohen dhe ndryshohen
Nisur nga këto konstatime, institucionet relevante po bëjnë përpjekje serioze për të gjetur mekanizmat e duhur për të ndryshuar pikërisht këto qëndrime dhe sjellje, veçanërisht në familje ku është edhe më e vështirë.
Nuk mund të pretendosh që një vajzë apo grua, e cila nuk ndihet e respektuar në të drejtat e saj, por edhe e barabartë dhe e vlerësuar në familje, të mund të arrijë ti realizojë këto të drejta në shoqëri. Është kjo arsyeja që nga familje me tradita kulturore dhe demokratike te dalin vajza dhe gra që luftojnë për emancipim dhe zhvillim. Por kjo nuk do të thotë aspak që çdo vajzë ose grua, të mos përpiqet për të siguruar në çdo kohë apo rrethanë respektimin e të drejtave të saj, respektimin e kapacitetit dhe vlerave të saj si dhe barazinë ndaj çdo vendimi apo shansi të dhënë që ndikon në të ardhmen e saj. Por këtë ajo duhet ta kërkojë e realizojë brenda familjes së saj, si bijë e më vonë si bashkëshorte apo nusja e birit të familjes.
Tashmë synojmë që edukimi në çështjet e përkatësisë gjinore të merret qysh në vitet e para të shkollës, pavarësisht edukimit që fëmija mund të ketë marrë në familje, veçanërisht në ato patriarkale ku edhe ndryshimi bëhet më i vështirë.
Ne synojmë që fusha e arsimit të kryejë një rol vendimtar në formimin arsimor dhe kulturor për te drejtat e barabarta të vajzave dhe djemve të cilët do të jenë të nesërmen burra dhe gra, nëna dhe baballarë që kontribuojnë për zhvillimin.
Arsimi njihet në mbarë botën si tregues i rëndësishëm i zhvillimit social dhe ekonomik të një shoqërie. Niveli arsimor është gjithashtu një tregues mjaft i rëndësishëm që flet për statusin e vajzave dhe grave në shoqërinë shqiptare. Të dhënat statistikore tregojnë se në Shqipëri, në të gjitha nivelet e arsimit vajzat janë më të suksesshme se djemtë. Janë të gjithë këta tregues pozitivë që ne duhet të na bëjnë më të përgjegjshëm dhe më realistë në vlerësimin e kapaciteteve dhe të potencialeve të vajzave dhe grave në Shqipëri.
Argumenti universal se arsimimi i vajzave dhe grave redukton transmetimin e varfërisë nga brezi në brez dhe është shumë i rëndësishëm pasi ai rrit kapacitetin e tyre me qëllim socializimin e brezit të ardhshëm, si dhe rrit potencialet e tyre për të kontribuar në aspektet sociale, ekonomike dhe politike të zhvillimit kombëtar, është mjaft bindës.
Është i pakontestueshëm fakti që nëpërmjet arsimimit mund të minimizohen pabarazitë midis burrave dhe grave.
Sfidat që kemi përpara kërkojnë një angazhim dhe përgjegjësi më të madhe, jo vetëm nga institucioni që mbulon këtë fushë, por edhe nga institucionet e tjera që kanë lidhje me këtë çështje si edhe nga e gjithe shoqëria e civilizuar shqiptare, veçanërisht nga brezi i ri dhe vetë vajzat dhe gratë.

* Zv/ministre e Punës, Çështjeve Sociale dhe Shanseve të Barabarta

----------


## adidu

femijet jane drita e jetes, jane kuptimi i jetes, jane e ardhmja dhe eshte si te vetvritesh ne rast se i keqtrajton.

----------

